# Learning to play the clarinet



## sah

A friend gave me a clarinet, so I have to learn to play it. I already played the flute for some years and hope it will help. I have got a fingering chart for the clarinet and can play some notes. Could any of you recommend a beginner's method?

Since I play mainly the guitar and the electric bass, I just want to learn the clarinet for fun, so I'm not really interested in a formal tuition. No time for so many instruments (I have also a mandolin).


----------



## Ukko

My strong impression is that the clarinet does not lend itself to casual application (there, how ponderous/pompous is that?).

In plainer language, it's too flaky an instrument to take up 'to have fun' with. Give it back to your friend, and tell him to give you a sax; they are friendlier.


----------



## sah

Thank you very much indeed, but unfortunately he hasn´t got a saxophone. I´m enjoying playing the clarinet.

By the way, one of my brothers played the saxophone and I tried to play it sometimes. At a very beginner level I don´t feel it was friendlier.


----------



## Ukko

sah said:


> Thank you very much indeed, but unfortunately he hasn´t got a saxophone. I´m enjoying playing the clarinet.
> 
> By the way, one of my brothers played the saxophone and I tried to play it sometimes. At a very beginner level I don´t feel it was friendlier.


I wish you the best of luck with your project. BTW my understanding is that those inadvertent 12ths (surely you have heard them by now) do not plague the novice saxophonist.


----------



## Cnote11

HilllTroll is wrong. Clarinet lends itself to casual application just as much as a sax. Play some bebop on it.


----------

